

World chess championship - live coverage (Game 3) - grellas
http://www.chess.com/tv

======
KC8ZKF
<http://www.anand-topalov.com/> Not behind a pay wall.

Live commentary by GM Susan Polgar:
[http://susanpolgar.blogspot.com/2010/04/topalov-
anand-g3-liv...](http://susanpolgar.blogspot.com/2010/04/topalov-
anand-g3-live-commentary.html)

------
Tichy
Are there good free chess ebooks available (or online tutorials)? Every now
and then I ponder learning it. First I'll try to get some basic proficiency in
Poker. I figure in case of an apocalypse, Poker might be more useful (to
gamble for help from other people). Chess has a tradition in novels (ie
deciding disputes over a chess game), but I am not sure how common it really
is.

~~~
ca98am79
Chess is a beautiful game, but poker is much more lucrative. A lot of
professional chess players have switched to playing poker because of the
money.

One bad thing about chess is that computers are way better than humans, so no
matter how good you get, you'll still suck compared to the computers.

The book that helped me most with learning chess is "My System" by Aron
Nimzowitsch.

~~~
KC8ZKF
One bad thing about long-distance running is that motorcycles are much faster
and can travel much further, so no matter how good you get, you'll still suck
compared to motorcycles.

~~~
ca98am79
As I said, chess is a beautiful game - but I can totally understand why
players are deciding not to devote their life to the study of the game, when
computers are much better. I think instead of your running analogy, it is more
similar to devoting your life to the study of tic-tac-toe. Or even checkers,
which computers have already solved.

------
devin
Is it just me or is this post littered with nasty links and pay walls?

------
jpablo
Live analysis by Rybka (strongest chess engine) in <http://chessok.com>

